# Chrome dit "votre connexion n'est pas privée"



## mocmoc (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour bonsoir...
Chrome me donne ce message quand je me rends sur MacBidouille.com, Ah mince pourquoi ?
[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=916961Captured204033.png]
	
[/URL]

PS : Quel est votre navigateur préféré ?


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2014)

Demande à Google ou MacBidouille. 

Et moi, que Safari, donc je ne peux te venir en aide.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2014)

peut etre à cause de ca concernant une analyse de faille possible  ( heartbleed)


> Site:macbidouille.com
> Server software:Apache
> Was vulnerableossibly (known use OpenSSL, but might be using a safe version)
> *SSL Certificateossibly Unsafe *(created 2 years ago at 2012-04-06 00:00:00) Additional checks SSL certificate history checks yielded no new information
> Assessment:It's not clear if it was vulnerable so wait for the company to say something publicly, if you used the same password on any other sites, update it now.


----------



## daffyb (1 Octobre 2014)

Parce que tu te connecte en http*s*://
http:// suffit !


----------



## Dany7 (23 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Depuis Chrome, je rencontre un problème identique pour aller sur le site https://www.rugbyrama.fr/
Il y a encore un mois, l'accès était normal, maintenant j'ai le message "Votre connexion n'est pas privée". Le fait d'écrire http au lieu de https ne change rien.
Si je passe sous Firefox, j'accède sans problème à https://www.rugbyrama.fr/

Que dois-je aller modifier dans Chrome pour retrouver un accès normal sans avoir à changer de navigateur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2018)

Pas de problèmes avec Opera.

Mettre le navigateur à jour.


----------



## Dany7 (24 Septembre 2018)

Merci, il me faut donc mettre à jour Chrome, à ce sujet je lis :


*"Pour mettre à jour Google Chrome, procédez comme suit :*


Sur votre ordinateur, ouvrez *Chrome*.
Dans l'angle supérieur droit, cliquez sur Plus .
Cliquez sur *Mettre à jour Google Chrome*. Si vous ne voyez pas ce bouton, cela signifie que vous disposez de la dernière version."


Mais dans l'angle supérieur droit, je ne trouve pas de "Plus".

Impossible d'aller plus loin, d'autant plus qu'étant sous OS 10.6.8, il n'y a plus de mise à jour disponible. Une mise à jour est donc impossible.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2018)

Dany7 a dit:


> Impossible d'aller plus loin, d'autant plus *qu'étant sous OS 10.6.8*, il n'y a plus de mise à jour disponible. Une mise à jour est donc impossible.



AH! VOILÀ !

Tu aurais pu le dire plus tôt.

Pour internet, ton OS est mort. Kaputt ! Fini ! Il n’existe plus.

Que tu te fasses rabrouer des sites sécurisés est parfaitement normal.

Le dernier navigateur encore fonctionnel et le plus à jour pour Snow Leopard est Firefox 45.9.0 ESR.
https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/45.9.0esr/mac/fr/

 Ce n’est pas changer de navigateur qu’il faut mais changer de version d’OS. Et pas Lion, Mountain, etc. Avant El Capitan ce sera à peu près la même chose.


----------



## Dany7 (24 Septembre 2018)

Merci quand même.

Il est vrai que cette question posée en 2014 n'a toujours pas trouvée de réponse.

Il s'agirait donc d'une question très difficile.

Quant à mon OS, il est tellement mort qu'il fonctionne tous les jours.

Difficile de trouver un mort aussi actif.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2018)

Le cas évoqué n’était pas le même que toi. Un problème de connexion sécurisé peut venir du site ou du navigateur, une question de certificat, un protocole révisé, etc. Généralement une mise à jour d’un de ces éléments suffit.

Mais dans ton cas, quatre ans après, avec un système d’exploitation qui n’est plus mis à jour, que tous les éditeurs de navigateur ont oublié, c’est inutile.

Maintenant, c’est comme ça. Snow Leopard c’est mort pour internet. Si ça ne te plaît pas, va voir Apple, Google, Mozilla, les éditeurs des sites, ceux qui conçoivent les protocoles de sécurité, etc. Si la vérité de dérange, prends de la drogue.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (4 Octobre 2018)

L'obsolescence programmée concerne aussi les logiciels malheureusement...sinon je serais toujours sur Lion.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2018)

Mountain Lion, ok, à la rigueur, je veux bien, mais Lion. 

Quant à « obsolescence programmée », cela s’appelle simplement l’évolution. En eux-mêmes les logiciels sont toujours capables de faire ce pour quoi ils ont été programmés, il n’y a pas de date de péremption, l’environnement ayant changé, les navigateurs ne sont plus adaptés à l’internet d’aujourd’hui. Un autorail Dion-Bouton sur une LGV, ça ne va pas le faire.

À force d’utiliser le concept d’obsolescence programmée à tort et à travers, vous lui retirez son sens véritable qui procède d’une volonté délibérée d’abréger le temps d’usage d’un matériel pour accélérer son remplacement.


----------



## Dany7 (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Je remonte ce fil car je viens de constater que je peux à nouveau aller sur le site rugbyrama depuis mon mon macos 10.6.8, et mon chrome version 49.0.2623.112.
Je suis ben incapable de vous dire pourquoi tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Toujours est-il que je me suis bien gardé de prendre la moindre drogue.


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2019)

Alors, c'est un miracle


----------



## Dany7 (8 Février 2019)

Le miracle, si c'est un miracle, a bien eu lieu.
Et j'en suis tout heureux.


----------

